# Newbie Post-Installation Help



## mikeglaz (Apr 24, 2010)

I got the FreeBSD to install but I don't know how to answer the following questions:

I have a Marvell Yukon Ethernet built into my motherboard so I'm not sure how to answer the first question:
"fwe0 FireWire Ethernet emulation"
"fwip0 IP over Firewire"
"sk0 SysKonnect PCI Gigabit Ethernet card"
"ral0 Ralink Technology IEEE 802.11 wireless adapter"
"plip0 Parallel Port IP (PLIP) peer connection"

Second Question:
"Do you want to try IPv6 configuration interface?"  I don't know what this means so I select "No".

Third Question:
"Do you want to try DHCP configuration of the interface?"
I select yes on this one (with the SysKonnect PCI Gigabit Ethernet card) and it populates most fields except for "Host" and "Domain".  What should those settings be?

Fourth Question:
"Do you want this machine to function as a network gateway?"  I don't know what this means so I select "No".

Fifth Question:
"Do you want to configure inetd and the network services that it provides?"  I have no idea what inetd is.

Sixth Question:
"Would you like to enable SSH login?"
I select "Yes" on this one.

Seventh Question:
"Do you want to have anonymous FTP access to this machine?"  I don't know.

Eigth Question:
"Do you want to configure this machine as an NFS server?"  I don't know.

Ninth Question:
"Do you want to configure this machine as an NFS client?"  I don't know.

Tenth Question:
"Would you like to customize your system console settings?" I don't know.

HELP, 
Mike


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 24, 2010)

Also, how do I get it to boot into Gnome vs. the command line?


----------



## cajunman4life (Apr 24, 2010)

mikeglaz said:
			
		

> I got the FreeBSD to install but I don't know how to answer the following questions:
> 
> I have a Marvell Yukon Ethernet built into my motherboard so I'm not sure how to answer the first question:
> "fwe0 FireWire Ethernet emulation"
> ...



1. Go with the sk0 interface.

2. If you don't know what IPv6 is, then answer no. There's a 99.9% chance you're not using it.

3. DHCP - probably. Host and domain you can make anything. I don't think it'll harm anything to leave the domain blank. Hostname just make up a name for your computer.

4. Use no.

5. You probably won't need inetd then. Sounds like you're setting up a workstation.

6. Your choice, if you wish to log in via command line from another system, then yes.

7. You probably won't want this.

8. See 7.

9. See 7.

10. You should be safe saying no.



			
				mikeglaz said:
			
		

> Also, how do I get it to boot into Gnome vs. the command line?



Install x11/gnome2 by using either of the following:
If ports, type (as root): cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 && make install clean
If packages, type (as root): pkg_add -r gnome2

To get Gnome to start automatically when you boot the system, after performing the above, edit /etc/ttys and change:
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   off insecure

to:
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   on  insecure

and reboot.


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, thanx, that helped a lot....I'm following the instructions here:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q1
on installing Gnome.  But I get this error when I try to make install:


```
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver-gnome.
Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/X11/gnome2.
Error code 1
```
Also, what parameters do I run Portsnap with?


----------



## cajunman4life (Apr 24, 2010)

Run portsnap the first time as:
`portsnap fetch extract`

Then each subsequent time as:
`portsnap fetch update`

Can you post a bit more specific error message?


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 25, 2010)

I tried installing Gnome from the CD and also by running `pkg_add -r gnome2` Then I edited /etc/rc.conf:

and added this line:

```
gnome_enable="YES"
```

still my system boots to terminal.


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 25, 2010)

here's some more errors during boot:

```
Apr 25 13:22:42 mikeglaz sm-msp-queue[1960]: My unqualified host name (mikeglaz) unknown; sleeping for retry.
```

Then it hangs a while.  Then this error appears 6 times:

```
gdm-binary[1285]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.064414 seconds
```

Then this error comes up:

```
gdm-binary[1285]: WARNING: GdmLocalDisplayFactory: maximum number of X display failures reached: check X server log for errors
```

Then it boots into terminal mode instead of Gnome.

mike


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm guessing you didn't edit /etc/hosts to reflect your host name and your mail server is nattering about that.


For the gdm-binary errors, see if [cmd=""]grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log[/cmd] says anything interesting.


----------



## mikeglaz (Apr 25, 2010)

What do I change in /etc/hosts?

also, `grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log` says 
	
	



```
no such file or directory
```


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 26, 2010)

Assuming you're using DHCP (as you said above) edit the lines that say 
	
	



```
::1                     localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.my.domain
```
to say (something like) 
	
	



```
::1 localhost mikeglaz
127.0.0.1 localhost mikeglaz
```


As far as the /var/log/Xorg.0.log not existing, I'm a bit at a loss then.  I don't know what gdm trying to start X does, if it doesn't even make a log file.  Anybody?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 26, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I don't know what gdm trying to start X does, if it doesn't even make a log file.  Anybody?


Hmm, maybe Xorg hasn't been installed?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

Remove *gnome_enable* from /etc/rc.conf for the time being.

Add the following:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

Fix your Xorg first before trying to do anything else.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------

